# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  What do I feed froglets?

## treefrogfan

So two of my tadpoles just turned into frogs and their tails have begun to reabsorb but I am not sure what too feed them. They are about the size of my pinky nail so they are VERY tiny as you can imagine. And I live a ways from the pet store so is there anything I could give them that I mite already have at home?Thanks! :Frog Smile:

----------


## scribbles

I'm not sure what you already have at home, but pinhead crickets and flightless fruit flies are ideal foods. If you can't get to a pet store, you could order pinheads or a fruit fly culture online.

----------


## Ebony

I agree with Haley. Also Locust hatching's are great too. :Smile:  

If you are really stuck and can't get to a store and are in an area that you know for sure has not been in contact with spray or any chemicals then if you get a net and just brush it over the grass it's amazing what you pick up in the way of little insects. Day or night, night is usually better. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Paul Rust

> I agree with Haley. Also Locust hatching's are great too. 
> 
> If you are really stuck and can't get to a store and are in an area that you know for sure has not been in contact with spray or any chemicals then if you get a net and just brush it over the grass it's amazing what you pick up in the way of little insects. Day or night, night is usually better.





> I'm not sure what you already have at home, but pinhead crickets and flightless fruit flies are ideal foods. If you can't get to a pet store, you could order pinheads or a fruit fly culture online.


 *Very good advice from both of these ladies. Josh's Frogs can overnight pinheads to you.*

----------


## John Clare

Go with the small flightless fruitflies - easiest and cheapest imho.

----------


## KennyDB

I don't know if they're available overseas but in europe we can buy cultured pea aphids (easy to culture)

-pinhead crickets
-fruitflies
-aphids
-firebrats

is what I generally feed to small amphibians, more pinheads and fruitflies though. I dust with Herpetal-amphib

----------


## Kurt

Unfortunately, no one sells aphids or locust here. The fruit fly you should be using is _Drosophila melangaster_, they are the smaller of the two available. You can also try springtails. Josh should have both.

----------

